# Inside Archery Stokerized cover story



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

check out the 8 page cover story in Inside Archery.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Thumbs up to Stokerized and Swatara Creek Outfitters


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome Congrats Kyle and all the guys!!!!!!!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Awesome Congrats Kyle and all the guys!!!!!!!


thanks big dog


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome wright up!! You guys rock!!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone, if your at this years ATA, please stop by our booth and check out the other new 2011 product!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

pride5 said:


> thanks big dog


Anytime Dude!!!! anytime


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats guys, I know all the hard work that goes into this , see u at the shows this summer


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

cncmachiningman said:


> Congrats guys, I know all the hard work that goes into this , see u at the shows this summer


thanks


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

pm's answered.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

got my order placed yesterday that blue pearson advantage is going to look and shoot even better here shortly.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

z34mann said:


> got my order placed yesterday that blue pearson advantage is going to look and shoot even better here shortly.


Shipped out today, thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

That was a very nice article. I didn't know much about those stabilizers, but now it makes me want to try one. I have not actually seen one to date, but it sure sounds like they look awesome with the semi-transparent colors.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

10xring said:


> That was a very nice article. I didn't know much about those stabilizers, but now it makes me want to try one. I have not actually seen one to date, but it sure sounds like they look awesome with the semi-transparent colors.


Anything else you would like to know, just let me know.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

10x you need to give 1 a try, you won't regret it


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

ya know your doing something right when the compitition copies off of ya


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

How was the ATA show for you guys?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say guys cound you get me a SS-1 in Boenhead camo


----------

